# 1st try at metal segmenting



## Dalecamino (Oct 24, 2009)

First time using a scrollsaw , and first time cutting and gluing a blank using aluminum . The wood is Danish Bog Oak from Neil (wolftat) I put it on a two-tone Sierra . Finished with CA MMto 12000 ,and polished with Meguires Plast X then Renwax .Thanks to Keith (VisExp) , Steve (Akbar) and Dave (djwood1) for the help and inspiration . Like I told our local guys at the meeting , I won't be making many of these . :redface: But I just had to try one . I have the one Dave and Kenny Mayes made at our last meeting . It is sweet . Thanks Dave for doing the tutorial . Thanks again all , for looking .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 24, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Sweet!


 Thank you Roy !


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks nice from here!


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 25, 2009)

That looks Great! I think I might try one.


----------



## razor524 (Oct 25, 2009)

That is a very nice looking pen!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys . Try one Max !


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like it Chuck.  It's clean and simple.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 25, 2009)

Classy looking pen, great job.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

that does it, i'm not opening any more of your SOYP posts. I can't think of any other words to describe your pens :biggrin::biggrin:

BTW:
Did you ever turn the Bog Yew after??


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> I really like it Chuck. It's clean and simple.


 Thanks Jeff ! Clean and simple will have to do for awhile . I can see that already . :redface:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> that does it, i'm not opening any more of your SOYP posts. I can't think of any other words to describe your pens :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> BTW:
> Did you ever turn the Bog Yew after??


 Thanks Jim !

Thank you Keith ! I really need you to open these posts . Gives me encouragement ! :biggrin: I don't recall turning any Bog Yew . I'll have to look . Thanks again !


----------



## djwood1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice Chuck! You did a great job for your first one, now keep going! Start designing different layouts and have a blast with segmenting! Let me know how I can help you out, my friend!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2009)

djwood1 said:


> Very nice Chuck! You did a great job for your first one, now keep going! Start designing different layouts and have a blast with segmenting! Let me know how I can help you out, my friend!


 Thanks Dave ! Will let you know .


----------



## bitshird (Oct 25, 2009)

Chuck, that's a sweet pen, I like it.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful!

I've tried making a few of that style, but can't get close to how nice yours looks.


----------



## philb (Oct 25, 2009)

Did you use coke-cans? Or sheet material? As it looks very fine metal?

Anyway, looks pretty good! Especially for a first try!

PHIL


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 25, 2009)

Great looking pen!

Robin


----------



## Ligget (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful pen Chuck, the segmenting is very well done!


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, well, well nice work, my segmented friend!!:handshake:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2009)

philbaldwin said:


> Did you use coke-cans? Or sheet material? As it looks very fine metal?
> 
> Anyway, looks pretty good! Especially for a first try!
> 
> PHIL


I had some cut off material from a clothes dryer vent . :biggrin:
Thanks Robin , Mark and Bob !


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

hey Chuck did you get my pm?


----------



## philb (Oct 25, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> I had some cut off material from a clothes dryer vent . :biggrin:
> Thanks Robin , Mark and Bob !




Nice find! Must of been a fair think kerf blade, as most of my scroll blades take out more than a soda-can thickness!

PHIL


----------



## artme (Oct 25, 2009)

Vey classy Chuck!! 

Enough metal to make it standout, not enough to drown it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> hey Chuck did you get my pm?


 Yes , thanks . I sent a reply .:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2009)

philbaldwin said:


> Nice find! Must of been a fair think kerf blade, as most of my scroll blades take out more than a soda-can thickness!
> 
> PHIL


Phil , I checked with a test cut , and the metal slid right into it perfectly . But this is thicker than a soda can . Guess you might call it dumb luck . :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Oct 26, 2009)

Chuck, as you know, I have always been straight with you about things, this one is okay, but stopping now would be a mistake.  I like the way it looks and think you should reconsider about making more. There is room for some improvement and it gets easier as you do more.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Chuck, as you know, I have always been straight with you about things, this one is okay, but stopping now would be a mistake. I like the way it looks and think you should reconsider about making more. There is room for some improvement and it gets easier as you do more.


 :biggrin: Thanks Neil , I appreciate that . I DO have a couple of ideas , so there will definately be more . Your Danish Bog Oak works great with the metal . Thanks for the encouragement .


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 26, 2009)

I finally figured out what all the hoopla was regarding the scroll saw. Must be the meds.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> I finally figured out what all the hoopla was regarding the scroll saw. Must be the meds.


 LOL ! Mine are Senior Moments :biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice. I haven't tried one yet but looking at this I am going to.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2009)

jimofsanston said:


> Nice. I haven't tried one yet but looking at this I am going to.


 Thanks Jim , I guess you just have to jump in and do it . I had the stuff including the saw , setting around hear for at least a couple of months before I got bold enough to try . :redface:


----------



## snyiper (Oct 26, 2009)

Im a newbie and gave it a try with Flashing...that was a humbling experience!!! I shall do more research and try again This pen has inspired me to try again!!! Great job.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 27, 2009)

snyiper said:


> Im a newbie and gave it a try with Flashing...that was a humbling experience!!! I shall do more research and try again This pen has inspired me to try again!!! Great job.


 DO try again . Believe me , if I can do it , you can too . It helps if you have a vice . I used a two inch C-clamp . :biggrin: Thanks for looking !


----------



## CSue (Oct 27, 2009)

Classy Pen!  It looks like you had a lot of fun with it, too.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 27, 2009)

CSue said:


> Classy Pen! It looks like you had a lot of fun with it, too.


 Thanks CS ! They ARE interesting , and FUN too I suppose . I want to make more patterns , if I can get WORD figured out .  :redface: In the meantime , I'll try this one again , and see if I can do a better job . I received a tip about scrollsawing , that may help .


----------



## kevin miller (Oct 28, 2009)

is daves tutorial on  segmenting  on this site somewhere. thanks kevin


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2009)

kevin miller said:


> is daves tutorial on segmenting on this site somewhere. thanks kevin


 Yes , in the library click on the Library Index . Down close to te botom of the list , you'll find Segmenting , metal inlay by David Washburn .


----------



## bgibb42 (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks WAY better than my first attempt...or my second...or my third.  All of which ended up in various areas of my shop (and may never be found again).  But I keep on keepin' on.


----------



## kevin miller (Oct 29, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Yes , in the library click on the Library Index . Down close to te botom of the list , you'll find Segmenting , metal inlay by David Washburn .    found it thank you.kevin


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 29, 2009)

bgibb42 said:


> Looks WAY better than my first attempt...or my second...or my third. All of which ended up in various areas of my shop (and may never be found again). But I keep on keepin' on.


 Right attitude Brian ! Thanks . 

Kevin , I'm glad you found it . Dave did a really good job putting that together . I like to see people using it . BTW ,I have another one on the lathe right now ready for sanding . I got some better cuts on this one . 
Thanks for the compliments .


----------

